# Contactor help



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most competent electricians can install this easily. 

What has your electrician said about this?:blink:

Do you need to submit a drawing for inspection?


----------



## Big Smitty (Sep 4, 2008)

I am a GC and I am looking for a diagram for a building inspector. Why he wants one I do not know. The installation is complete, I just do not know how to draw it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Have your electrician draw one up. Would be a cakewalk for him/her. Why an inspector would want it, especially for a resi job, is baffling, however.


----------

